#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  What are the aquatic plants in aquaculture?

## Bhavya

Aquaculture is the farming of crustaceans, fish, aquatic plants, molluscs, algae, and other aquatic organisms. Aquaculture is about harvesting saltwater and freshwater species under controlled conditions. do you guys know what are the aquatic plants in aquaculture?

----------

